# bad customer service and quality



## sinowill (Jun 28, 2016)

My 2005 Murano, the driver seat frame is cracked. Underneath the seat I can see a metal bar (not IN the seat but under) which should fix the seat is crack/broken. This causes my seat to tilt back some and rock.I filled the form online to compain twice in 2 weeks and nobody contact me except auto reply which said we will contact you within 1-2 business day.I called customer service and alway in music and 30mins nobody answer the phone.So I went to the nissan dealer shop.One staff said even for dealer,at least 1 week to get reply.And quote the price over $1400 to fix that broken part.It's not wear part and should be support the seat in lifetime.The seat is very important safety device and cannot image the result if car accidence happen.The dealer let me contact the nissan to cover at least half cost.But I tried and failed to touch them.I'm so dissapoint to nissan and never buy nissan again.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's no excuse for how long it takes them to return your call, but seats don't carry a lifetime warranty on any vehicle of which I know. Your seat is covered under the 3-year/36000 mile warranty and being that your Murano is eleven years old, they are likely not going to do anything for you. If you are a regular service customer of a dealer, they might "good will" warranty it, but you will have to speak to your dealer's service manager or general manager for that to happen and still you have to remember we are talking about a 10+ year old vehicle.
As far as your seat, this is a well known problem. They refer to the part as a lifter link assembly. Dorman makes an updated rear link, which is the one that usually breaks, with a lifetime warranty on it and you can get it from Rockauto.com for $67+shipping; it's Dorman 924-227. If it is the front link, then you have to get it through Nissan. It is a bit of a job to replace, but there are YouTube vids on the procedure or an upholstery shop could probably do it for less than what a dealer would charge. Nissan released a technical service bulletin instructing how to replace the parts of the driver's seat, Nissan NTB05-043d. You can download it from here:

Nissanhelp.com Forums


----------

